# beyond pissed and confused.



## thelocaltoker2 (Dec 9, 2013)

first i bought an eighth of some "purp shake" it was complete shit, so got my money back and bought 6.5 of what my friend says is dro and iv had dro many times, this is by FAR the shittiest bud i have ever picked up on top of that i spent 50 on it  can anyone tell if its contaminated though? like with mold or anything? i want to bake with it cuz im definatly not smoking it, but i did spend 50 on it so i wanna get something out of it if even possible, it tastes like pine is very harsh and smells sweet, also as you can see is covered in seeds, the color is like a yellowish green. again BEYOND pissed


----------



## Orlandocb (Dec 9, 2013)

Your camera might be equally as shitty. But you should have inspected it before you bought it. Just like in the store and you get an expired item and have to return it. Should of checked in the first place. But if its any reassurance most stoners are burned atleast once in their life


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2013)

thelocaltoker2 said:


> first i bought an eighth of some "purp shake" it was complete shit, so got my money back and bought 6.5 of what my friend says is dro and iv had dro many times, this is by FAR the shittiest bud i have ever picked up on top of that i spent 50 on it  can anyone tell if its contaminated though? like with mold or anything? i want to bake with it cuz im definatly not smoking it, but i did spend 50 on it so i wanna get something out of it if even possible, it tastes like pine is very harsh and smells sweet, also as you can see is covered in seeds, the color is like a yellowish green. again BEYOND pissed


hahahaha ur "dro" is seedy has fuck my dude


----------



## calvinjones1200 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bro sorry to say but they gave you shit and I think i see the seeds a little.... Weed has that many seeds as u say then you aint getting high


----------



## MFB (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow a dealer that gave your money back? Chances are when he does have good shit, you won't be getting any of it just because of that.

"Dro" is Hydro, its the method of growing it. Can still be shit weed. I myself grow hydro, and I have had some shit strains.

I used to smoke shit with seeds in it all the time back in the day, still got me high.

Harsh taste has nothing to do with the high.

Did you smoke any of it to see the effect? I am sure you have smoked plenty of mold without knowing it, can you physically see the mold? Because your pics are terrible for detail.

Sorry about your luck, thats the weed business though. Dealers can't get primo shit every time.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Dec 11, 2013)

did you pick the seeds out before you smoked it?


----------



## Gmz (Dec 14, 2013)

I would save the seeds , I rarely find seeds in my buds  - Those buds look like pure seeds or something though lol


----------



## CaretakerDad (Dec 14, 2013)

Gmz said:


> I would save the seeds , I rarely find seeds in my buds  - Those buds look like pure seeds or something though lol


Not so fast Pilgrim not all seeds are created equal but the time and energy it takes to grow them is exactly the same. If it's schwag then the seeds will likely produce a similar product. I have a "bagseed" plant going right now, however, the "bag" was from an outdoor Trainwreck that I grew from clone this season that came from a cut ( Goldilocks ) I started from seed several years ago. If you cannot afford to buy seeds or don't have access to a seedbank or good clone stock then by all means try bagseed but start from something that kicked your ass not schwag. Happy Growing


----------



## OldPork (Jan 9, 2014)

It looks like moldy grinch weed


----------



## Ibex (Jan 9, 2014)

Gmz said:


> I would save the seeds , I rarely find seeds in my buds  - Those buds look like pure seeds or something though lol


Really?

You want the genetics of that weed pictured above as one of the parents (or both of the parents if it herm'd)?

To each their own.


----------



## mroffthewall (Jan 12, 2014)

That shit might knock you out man, I sure wouldn't smoke it.
Also buy a decent camera instead of wasting it on bad bud man.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 21, 2014)

It might be some good weed fucked up by a bad grower.. only way to find out is to grow the seeds


----------

